# Revel Welsh Mountain Ponies Info Please?



## Chloe_GHE (4 June 2018)

Hello All,

I was wondering if some of you breeding bods might be able to give me a little more info on the Revel Stud and the welsh mountain ponies that they bred?.

Emrys Griffiths the stud owner was my great uncle. I have one very distant memory of going to the stud as a child, and I've spoken to my Dad about the ponies but he was more into the farming side of life and his parents moved from Wales to Oxford when he was about 10 so he didn't really spend much time with his uncle when younger.

His memory is of being given a very naughty little welshie to ride when he was small and it always bucking him off hahahhaha.

I'd love to know a bit more about the stud and where those bloodlines have gone now and also if at all possible I would love to come and meet some of the living Revel bloodlines and produce a sort of family tree post for my blog about this.

I'm not at all up to speed on breeding etc and know little to nothing about welsh mountain ponies so any advice or links to useful breeding societies etc would be great.

I've found a Facebook group about the Revel ponies and joined that so we shall see what info that can give me.

Any tips, info or contacts greatly received.

Thanks
Chloe


----------

